# Any nice pictures of your aquarium?



## sohankpatel (Mar 21, 2016)

It can be a saltwater, freshwater, brackish, biotope, Show some pictures!
Here is my 55 gallon planted aquarium:


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

lovely setup m8, if real plants once they come on a bit it will look lush.

What type of substrate, CO2, ferts etc etc are you using?


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice tank OP. Can you get to the back of tank ? Black vinyl would really show your plants off








This is my freshwater set up, can't get to the back of mine :lol2:


----------



## sohankpatel (Mar 21, 2016)

MasterofArts said:


> lovely setup m8, if real plants once they come on a bit it will look lush.
> 
> What type of substrate, CO2, ferts etc etc are you using?


I am using Eco-Complete, alot of CO2, I dose EI with 2x the phosphate and dose less KNO3. I use a Finnex Ray 2 LED fixture.


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

Eco complete is great substrate range, I used it for various biotypes. I first started to use the malawi subtrate for rifts.

Are you using soda stream bottles for CO2?

I found it more convenient to use soda stream, it wasnt much of a difference on price and easier to get.

Regarding macro and micro elements I found buying the powder an making it with water was far cheaper. I liked seachem stuff and always favor matrix for my filters but its expensive gear compared to others

The tanks are looking good.


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

marktheglass said:


> Nice tank OP. Can you get to the back of tank ? Black vinyl would really show your plants off image
> This is my freshwater set up, can't get to the back of mine :lol2:


Your tank looks crackin aswell mate, one thing that would make this setup stand out would be a large group of Paracheirodon axelrodi and then it will stand out pure peachy : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

my 94l still will be working on it till i move then will be going to a mate


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

Make you right there are about 20/25 neons in there, have never really gone for cardinals. This is my current flavour of the month.


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

marktheglass said:


> image
> 
> Make you right there are about 20/25 neons in there, have never really gone for cardinals. This is my current flavour of the month.


Lovely fish bud these are still quite new in the market, 2006 I think they where introduced, may have even been later than that. I did get a small group of them once from:Aquatics to your Door : UK's Largest Online Tropical Fish Store

I know they where in the process of taxation, are they still classed as Microrasbora sp. 'Galaxy' or have finally been renamed as Danio margaritatus?


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

I have only known them as Galaxy Rasbora, will have a look at the on line site you mention, but bit ol school in that dept and like a browse round the shop :lol2:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

marktheglass said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> Make you right there are about 20/25 neons in there, have never really gone for cardinals. This is my current flavour of the month.




Wow they are beaut ! I thought it was a killifish or something .

How much are they ?? We pay £2.25 for Cardinals


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

about £6 bud, you might find them slightly cheaper, they are quite a small fish.

I would buy 6+ if you are considering them the more the better I am sure.

£2 - £3 is the norm for cardinals, if your lucky and your a night hawk you might get them breeding at night.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

there about £2/3


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

marktheglass said:


> I have only known them as Galaxy Rasbora, will have a look at the on line site you mention, but bit ol school in that dept and like a browse round the shop :lol2:



Why have I never seen these before , confused , I've been keeping fish on and off for about 40 years


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

Zincubus said:


> Why have I never seen these before , confused , I've been keeping fish on and off for about 40 years


Dood they havent been in the market place that long tbh, prob reason why.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

MasterofArts said:


> Dood they havent been in the market place that long tbh, prob reason why.



Phew 

New discovery or new hybrid ??


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

been a while since I looked at the taxation of this 1 mate.

As far as I am aware its just a newer species introduced to the pet trade, it was discovered in 2006 onwards in Hopong east Inle Lake.

Its a danio species however when it was first introduced it was classed as a Rasbora sp.

Natural sexual selection, no man made hybridisation I am sure.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

This is a Seahorse tank that I put together for the foyer at work. It's nice and tall so the animals have plenty of space to move up and down, should hopefully come in very handy when it's breeding time. It's a species tank for _H. comes_ but I will be putting in some suitable co-habitants in due course (thinking mandarin goby to start!) Hope you like it.


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the sea horses mate, they feeding well ?


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, they're captive bred stock so were used to dead food. We have plenty of live food around so have been supplementing their diet. They fed of frozen mysis within 12 hours of going in the tank, which was nice.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

thats a nice sea horses setup :flrt:


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

2nd reef tank...


Tropical tank...


Cold water ....


----------



## hollydole3 (Apr 2, 2016)

My 30 gallon freshwater community, still a work in progress but looking good









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always nice to see beautiful aquariums. And even nicer to see them not overstocked.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

My currant tank 



My old RBP tank


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Thought I'd show the rest of the tanks I look after for work (as well as the seahorse tank shown a couple of days ago). I work at the marine research department for a university, hence the multitude of tanks in the foyer.

A temperate marine setup we have, to show what the life is like right on the beach.





























A tropical marine set up (very early stages!). Same sized tank and rock formation as the temperate system, to show how things are the same yet different between temperate and tropical.



















The first tank I did, a freshwater tank with Figure of 8 Puffers, these (well a similar species) are used a bit in genetic studies as they have a fairly simple genome.


----------



## jetley (Mar 27, 2008)

Just bought this set it up yesterday nothing in yet .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sadly a very poor mobile phone photo but you get the idea 

My new Lake Malawi cichlid tank ..









Sadly being dyslexic ( why choose such a difficult word to spell !) I'm very poor at spellings but ..
There are some Yellow Labs ( not the doggie type ) , SnowFlake Labs , Red Zebras , Striped Auratius ? , Blue Pseudatrophius ??

I've put loads of rocks and realistically flowing , silk plants in to provide endless hiding places and passages for security . I tried so hard to get this in a healthy state and looking great , there's three Fluval internal filters and three heater / thermostats in case of failure ....frequent water changes due to the number of fish in there ( they need to be kept in numbers to avoid bullying ) .... and an air pump providing some air bubbles at the back ...

Anyways they seemed kinda anxious and were darting around too much and it was puzzling me but I'd made a careless mistake and didn't check on the water temps !!

It was just under 90F !!! 

Thankfully I realised and dropped it to 78F and they're lovely and settled now !!


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

**louise** said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> image




Beautiful !!

What sort of fish !?

I see Neons and Guppies ., Cherry Barbs and Platinum or Black tetras !?

What are your faves - any more going in there ?


Some Black Phantom tetras would look great in there , mine used to frequent the bottom third of the tank ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Beautiful !!
> 
> What sort of fish !?
> 
> ...



Well spotted, yep, neon tetra, cherry barbs, guppies and black tetra. There is also a L144 pleco in there, 4 nerite snails and a load of red cherry shrimp.

My faves are the neon tetra. So simple but so pretty. They are doing very well considering they aren't really suited to my hard water but I've had no fatalities and the pleco. I love watching him/her.










I did lose 7 male guppies over the space of 2 weeks but I think that was down to a bad batch from my LFS. I wont be adding anymore fish. I think I am under stocked but I'm fine with that. They do spread out round the tank usuallybut in that photo they saw me and thought they were getting fed so darted to the top!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

My new Malawi tank is doing real well now I've got the numbers higher ( and the temp lower - cough ) 

They are seemingly bulletproof , no fatalities , look as colourful , real interesting like most cichlids - they are territorial so I've made about a hundred little dens and caves and passages 

They also breed fairly easily so it's so satisfying to spot a tiny little miniture Malawi the size of a grain of rice


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

[Q UOTE=**louise**;12896074]Well spotted, yep, neon tetra, cherry barbs, guppies and black tetra. There is also a L144 pleco in there, 4 nerite snails and a load of red cherry shrimp.



My faves are the neon tetra. So simple but so pretty. They are doing very well considering they aren't really suited to my hard water but I've had no fatalities and the pleco. I love watching him/her.



image



I did lose 7 male guppies over the space of 2 weeks but I think that was down to a bad batch from my LFS. I wont be adding anymore fish. I think I am under stocked but I'm fine with that. They do spread out round the tank usuallybut in that photo they saw me and thought they were getting fed so darted to the top![/QUOTE]


Nothing wrong with understocking at all .

You really have to overstock Malawis so they share the bullying and aggression out evenly  
The more the merrier - no top dog .

Just needs lots of filtration and frequent water changes .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Update











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Update










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Just tried to get a few different fish in this shot but it's hard with so many hiding places .

Added some rather snazzy gravel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

That looks ace Zincubus, much nicer than the typical African lake setups with anemic looking rock and substrate.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ta ... These are all tank bred in normal tapwater so don't need all that fancy-dan white rock and gravel to buffer the Ph levels ... 

They seem bomb proof as well ...not lost one thus far which often happens when starting a new tank and adding new fish .

There are 20 in there as we speak and it's got a nice feel to it ... they are growing nicely and there is a fair bit of flirting going on ... 

I'm looking at getting a much bigger tank as we speak ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justarn (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is my 300g
IMPORTANT NOTICE: No media files are hosted on these forums. By clicking the link below you agree to view content from an external website. We can not be held responsible for the suitability or legality of this material. If the video does not play, wait a minute or try again later.


----------

